# 5D MKII vs 5D MKIII shutter Comparison and silent mode



## 1sicknickel (Mar 31, 2012)

I put together a quick video comparing both the MK2 and MK3 shutter sounds for those that want to hear the difference. Enjoy!
Shutter Comparison: Canon 5D MKII vs Canon 5D MKIII


----------



## facedodge (Mar 31, 2012)

Love the new silent shutter


----------



## 1sicknickel (Apr 1, 2012)

Yeah its definitely going to come in handy for me at Weddings 


facedodge said:


> Love the new silent shutter


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (Apr 1, 2012)

Silent really is impressive...


----------



## Drizzt321 (Apr 1, 2012)

I can't believe how quiet the 5d3 silent shot mode is. Unless I need the faster response or higher FPS I'm just going to leave it on. Much less conspicuous


----------

